# Girl who killed Uber driver in Chicago gets 27 yrs



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Anyone remember the little psycho ***** who stole a knife and machete from Walmart and hacked a random Uber driver for no reason?

https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/w...0PADegQIBxAk&usg=AOvVaw2Dq-EwzBqgIUYa5XTOPn6P


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Not nearly long enough. :frown:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Anyone remember the little psycho @@@@@ who stole a knife and machete from Walmart and hacked a random Uber driver for no reason?
> 
> https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/w...0PADegQIBxAk&usg=AOvVaw2Dq-EwzBqgIUYa5XTOPn6P
> View attachment 502497


In other words she will be out in 2025?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

The link doesn't work 😒


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

• Since they've changed the URL, I searched. I found. 'Tis here...










CHICAGO - A 19-year-old Chicago woman was sentenced to 27 years in prison this week for hacking an Uber driver to death with a stolen knife and machete in an unprovoked attack in north suburban Lincolnwood.

Eliza Wasni, who was 16 when she killed Grant Nelson, pleaded guilty to murder on Monday and was sentenced by Cook County Judge Timothy Chambers at the Skokie Courthouse, court records show.

Wasni, a former Taft High School student, had been charged as an adult for the 2017 crime.

When she first appeared in court following her arrest three years ago, Judge Michael J. Hood called Wasni's actions a "random act of violence."

Before dawn on May 30, 2017, Wasni walked out of a 24-hour Walmart in Skokie with the weapons she shoplifted, called an Uber and was pickup by 34-year-old Nelson in his Hyundai Sonata, prosecutors said.

Within two minutes, the teen began attacking Nelson as the car approached the intersection of Touhy and Lincoln avenues, stabbing him repeatedly on the side of his arm, torso, head and chest, prosecutors said.

Nelson, of Wilmette, pulled up to a condo building in the 7200 block of Touhy Avenue, ran to the lobby and slammed on the door screaming for help. Responding officers followed a trail of blood and found him on the grass on the side of the building.
Wasni took Nelson's car and drove it back toward Lincoln and Touhy avenues before she hit a median and fled the vehicle. Officers found Nelson's phone in the car's front seat and saw that Wasni was listed as his Uber passenger, prosecutors said.
Officers later spotted Wasni hiding behind a nearby office building in a blood-spattered Cubs shirt holding the bloody knife and machete.
Nelson, who a friend described as "the type to give you the shirt off his back," was able to tell police his passenger had stabbed him before he died later that morning at St. Francis Hospital in Evanston.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

That little Psycho also got in trouble for assaulting prison guards also :

*Teenage girl who 'hacked her Uber driver to death with a knife and machete she stole from Walmart' has attacked guards DOZENS of times since her arrest*

*Eliza Wasni, 16, has been charged as an adult with first-degree murder in the stabbing death of Uber driver Grant Nelson, 34 *
*Prosecutors say Nelson was giving Wasni a ride in May when she attacked him with a knife and a machete she stole from a Chicago Walmart*
*Nelson fled the vehicle and tried to get help from residents inside a nearby condo, but he later died at the hospital *
*Police found Wasni hiding behind a nearby building and took her into custody*
*Since her arrest she has had 63 disciplinary infractions including pushing, kicking and biting guards*


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

She'll be out in 13.5 years. She'll still have plenty of time to enjoy life when she gets out, unlike the man she killed. 
This shows how little Uber drivers are valued.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

I wonder if Uber  has a "No ride" List. . . ..


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

It's scary she'll be out so soon. She's clearly a danger to society.



Illini said:


> She'll be out in 13.5 years.


Where did you see that?


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> That little Psycho also got in trouble for assaulting prison guards also :


She supposed to be hot in the bed with this temperament.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I wonder how much less they give you for killing a Lyft driver.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I wonder how much less they give you for killing a Lyft driver.


12.5% if its an express drive driver or a driver in one of the "priority rides" markets


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> It's scary she'll be out so soon. She's clearly a danger to society.
> 
> 
> Where did you see that?


That's fairly standard for IL. Most only serve half of their official sentence.



Kilroy4303 said:


> I wonder if Uber has a "No ride" List. . . ..


When she gets out of prison, she'll call an Uber to come get her.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Illini said:


> When she gets out of prison, she'll call an Uber to come get her.


I'm ready.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> She supposed to be hot in the bed with this temperament.


Id rather she be hot in a chair


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MikhailCA said:


> She supposed to be hot in the bed with this temperament.


Yea as long as there 
arent any kind of
knives in the house
Ide hit that twice &#128521;



Illini said:


> That's fairly standard for IL. Most only serve half of their official sentence.
> 
> 
> When she gets out of prison, she'll call an Uber to come get her.


Its probably assumed he was deactivated and her access to the platform has been terminated...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

MALE PRIVILEGE


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Friendly reminder as always on the news, it is hot here &#129397;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 502537
> 
> Friendly reminder as always on the news, it is hot here &#129397;


But it's a dry heat &#128523;&#128514;


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

WTF is wrong with the state of Illinois? Cold blooded murder only gets you 27 years in prison?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Send her here!








Beds look cozy eh?
Record high low temperatures here. Often it doesnt get cooler than 90°


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 502538
> 
> Send her here!
> View attachment 502539
> ...


Didn't that get shut down?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

This is the car for her next ride will be.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Anyone remember the little psycho @@@@@ who stole a knife and machete from Walmart and hacked a random Uber driver for no reason?
> 
> https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/w...0PADegQIBxAk&usg=AOvVaw2Dq-EwzBqgIUYa5XTOPn6P
> View attachment 502497


Dont worry Kim Foxx will find a way out! &#128532;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea as long as there
> arent any kind of
> knives in the house
> Ide hit that twice


Don't let a little make-up fool you. This is what it looked like in real-life.










Pass.

Hard Pass.

If this rube isn't the definition of the "No Go Zone," I don't know what is.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Don't let a little make-up fool you. This is what it looked like in real-life.
> 
> View attachment 502568


You are breaking my feelings man.
And by the way on the different photo she looks much skinnier .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mbd said:


> In other words she will be out in 2025?


Yup. I give her two years in a psych hospital, stabilized on meds and .... released.
It IS Illinois after all.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

mbd said:


> In other words she will be out in 2025?


In other words, she'll be out of prison before Uber makes a profit.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea as long as there arent any kind of knives in the house Ide hit that twice &#128521;


Psychos hide their razor blades in awkward places. &#128565;


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea as long as there
> arent any kind of
> knives in the house
> Ide hit that


Well, in the news said she took 3ubers within couple hours.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Anyone remember the little psycho @@@@@ who stole a knife and machete from Walmart and hacked a random Uber driver for no reason?
> 
> https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/w...0PADegQIBxAk&usg=AOvVaw2Dq-EwzBqgIUYa5XTOPn6P
> View attachment 502497


@Mista T Link doesn't work, but I'll research it... that happened pretty close by me as I live in Niles, which is a couple of townships west of Lincolnwood! As I work all night, I remember pax were warning me to be careful back in 2017 when that happened. Everyone up here North was a bit freaked out.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Don't let a little make-up fool you. This is what it looked like in real-life.
> 
> View attachment 502568
> 
> ...


@Johnny Mnemonic , that was such a funny chart/graph! Also, yeah, she looks totally like a different person in the Facebook profile pic and her mug shot. You can tell that it is the same person, but yeah I know what you mean.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea as long as there
> arent any kind of
> knives in the house
> Ide hit that twice &#128521;
> ...


Did Uber consider 16-year old as an adult like the judge in this case? How do you drivers practice self defense?


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Anyone remember the little psycho @@@@@ who stole a knife and machete from Walmart and hacked a random Uber driver for no reason?
> 
> https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/w...0PADegQIBxAk&usg=AOvVaw2Dq-EwzBqgIUYa5XTOPn6P
> View attachment 502497


That's 1 crazy &#128029;


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> @Mista T Link doesn't work, but I'll research it... that happened pretty close by me as I live in Niles, which is a couple of townships west of Lincolnwood! As I work all night, I remember pax were warning me to be careful back in 2017 when that happened. Everyone up here North was a bit freaked out.


That was crazy time. After a few killings news reported, I search online for any danger risked by the drivers, I recall the most *bizarre* thing happened in Kalamazoo, Mi where an Uber driver did the unspeakable shooting/driving/shooting whole evening until surrendered to authority late that night. - (CNN) Nearly three years after *driving* an *Uber* around Kalamazoo, Michigan, and randomly shooting and killing six people, Jason Dalton was sentenced Tuesday to life in prison without parole. ... In between the shootings, he picked up and dropped off passengers as an *Uber driver*.Feb 5, 2019[/QUOTE]


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> That was crazy time. After a few killings news reported, I search online for any danger risked by the drivers, I recall the most *bizarre* thing happened in Kalamazoo, Mi where an Uber driver did the unspeakable shooting/driving/shooting whole evening until surrendered to authority late that night. - (CNN) Nearly three years after *driving* an *Uber* around Kalamazoo, Michigan, and randomly shooting and killing six people, Jason Dalton was sentenced Tuesday to life in prison without parole. ... In between the shootings, he picked up and dropped off passengers as an *Uber driver*.Feb 5, 2019


[/QUOTE]
I'm pretty sure this driver had a flawless 5star rating.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

#UDLM


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Bad guys are lucky i am not in charge,
She will be shot the very same day in the street . Or dragged by a car .Family gets to choose.
27 years only ? why why not a life sentence ?
Very sorry to say she will do it again. And how do you think she will be coming home from jail ? Call a uber.
Horrific person . I feel for his family and friends .


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> In other words, she'll be out of prison before Uber makes a profit.





ConkeyCrack said:


> #UDLM


Taxi drivers are getting robbed everyday in NYC, some getting killed .... no problem , it doesn't matter .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> How do you drivers practice self defense?


I am old, and white and male.
I'm screwed.
If I successfully defend myself I will be (at the very least) convicted of a felony.

So: I scream like a little girl, and beg for mercy.
How 'bout you?


----------



## Kings-Full (Mar 7, 2020)

Illini said:


> When she gets out of prison, she'll call an Uber to come get her.


I have only two regrets:

1) I don't drive RS

2) I don't live in Chicago.



UberBastid said:


> I am old, and white and male.
> I'm screwed.
> If I successfully defend myself I will be (at the very least) convicted of a felony.
> 
> ...


I live in Texas.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> So: I scream like a little girl, and beg for mercy.


More likely not gonna help you and it would be sound disgusting, try to sing some song instead, something like I need a hero or Beatles help.


----------



## persons (Dec 31, 2019)

*404*
*Sorry, the page you requested was not found.*


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm thinking she won't get out for less than the max,

she has already had 63 disiplanary issues whileIn prison. (According to the article)

Take Martha Stewart as an example, she served her time and behaved herself.

This little demon will more than likely pick up additional charges by the time she was supposed to be out.

By the sounds of her, she could easily pick up an extra decade in prison for every year she serves and never get out. But kicking and biting prison guards will do that.

maybe she'll shank a couple murderers and drug dealers while she's in there....

Basically she needs perfect behavior for the next 10-15 years to get out in 10 years, I see no proof that she will behave.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Earlier this year in my city two uber drivers got punched in the head so hard by their riders they lost an eye. "Eye was dead and needed to be surgically removed." No knife or gun required to cause serious life changing injuries.

Another driver got car jacked after dropping off his rider as the riders got out two guys beat him up and dragged him out of the car and took it. Again no weapons just extreme force. With this driving gig you got to be prepared for almost anything.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

We'd think that's why Uber prefer to treat drivers as IC, not employees to burden the tax payers or government. It's other ppl's lives, not our employees'.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

why would you let a stranger in your backseat without any protection.

without a partition you got no chance if some nutcase decide to go crazy and attack you from behind.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Earlier this year in my city two uber drivers got punched in the head so hard by their riders they lost an eye. "Eye was dead and needed to be surgically removed." No knife or gun required to cause serious life changing injuries.
> 
> Another driver got car jacked after dropping off his rider as the riders got out two guys beat him up and dragged him out of the car and took it. Again no weapons just extreme force. With this driving gig you got to be prepared for almost anything.


Like Regular taxi, huh?
They drop the price so much lower compared to taxi, but keep all dangerous taxi drivers are facing.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

She deserves a life sentence.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Illini said:


> She'll be out in 13.5 years. She'll still have plenty of time to enjoy life when she gets out, unlike the man she killed.
> This shows how little Uber drivers are valued.


Life sentences without parole are reserved for serious crimes like third strike, second conviction cannabis possession.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Anyone remember the little psycho @@@@@ who stole a knife and machete from Walmart and hacked a random Uber driver for no reason?
> 
> https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/w...0PADegQIBxAk&usg=AOvVaw2Dq-EwzBqgIUYa5XTOPn6P
> View attachment 502497


I remember. I wondered what happened to that psycho. It's not even close to being fair. I just feel for that family- he'd just ate Thanksgiving dinner with his family.... I mean... c'mon! Uber should be paying for damages. The family should sue. The app was one, and she was a customer. And- she was underage. How is it that Uber investigates everything about us, up to our colonoscopies, but they can't do a simple background check and make sure that people aren't crazy assed psycho killers getting in our cars? This is why I just can't drive for them anymore. I haven't driven since March.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

So if she was 18 she would have gotten a HUGE sentence.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kilroy4303 said:


> That little Psycho also got in trouble for assaulting prison guards also :
> 
> *Teenage girl who 'hacked her Uber driver to death with a knife and machete she stole from Walmart' has attacked guards DOZENS of times since her arrest*
> 
> ...


SHE SHOULD GET AT LEAST AN ADDITIONAL YEAR FOR EACH DISCIPLANRY INFRACTION !


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

RS apps must have a curfew for underage rider(s). Can these Apps inform the IC driver(s) to check suspicious rider(s)? Not by stars, we mean.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Life sentences without parole are reserved for serious crimes like third strike, second conviction cannabis possession.


Based on the 63 infractions she already has (i'm guessing one more since being sentenced) she might be up to 3 strikes by the time she hits 10 years behind bars.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Based on the 63 infractions she already has (i'm guessing one more since being sentenced) she might be up to 3 strikes by the time she hits 10 years behind bars.


The more I think about her and to why. The opinion I begin to form is that she couldn't cut it in the real world might it be because she had some trauma in the past "Sexual Abuse" or something related.

Killing the driver however horrific that might be ensures the detectives had an open and shut case. Leaving the phone in the vehicle might have been intentional as well. Chopping the driver to pieces while he was driving and not paying attention presented little to no risk to her own well being because a full grown man on the street expecting to be chopped up would have the opportunity to run or overpower her and a pretty good chance of that happening as well.

She wouldn't have been a knife wielding ninja. I reckon she called an uber with the stolen weapons and planned to kill the driver to end up in jail where she'll be cared for 24/7 all year round for the rest of her life and she intends to stay put there. From whatever demons she maybe running away from in the real world. It a shame that a driver with a family that he was supporting had to pay the ultimate price.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> The more I think about her and to why. The opinion I begin to form is that she couldn't cut it in the real world might it be because she had some trauma in the past "Sexual Abuse" or something related.
> 
> Killing the driver however horrific that might be ensures the detectives had an open and shut case. Leaving the phone in the vehicle might have been intentional as well. Chopping the driver to pieces while he was driving and not paying attention presented little to no risk to her own well being because a full grown man on the street expecting to be chopped up would have the opportunity to run or overpower her and a pretty good chance of that happening as well.
> 
> She wouldn't have been a knife wielding ninja. I reckon she called an uber with the stolen weapons and planned to kill the driver to end up in jail where she'll be cared for 24/7 all year round for the rest of her life and she intends to stay put there. From whatever demons she maybe running away from in the real world. It a shame that a driver with a family that he was supporting had to pay the ultimate price.


This guy did nothing wrong.
Think he wanted to be hacked up like a pork chop?

Let her Rot in Prison FOREVER !


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

June132017 said:


> So if she was 18 she would have gotten a HUGE sentence.


She was tried as an adult.



ntcindetroit said:


> RS apps must have a curfew for underage rider(s).


We're not supposed to take underage riders at all without an adult with them.



Immoralized said:


> The more I think about her and to why. The opinion I begin to form is that she couldn't cut it in the real world might it be because she had some trauma in the past "Sexual Abuse" or something related.
> 
> Killing the driver however horrific that might be ensures the detectives had an open and shut case. Leaving the phone in the vehicle might have been intentional as well. Chopping the driver to pieces while he was driving and not paying attention presented little to no risk to her own well being because a full grown man on the street expecting to be chopped up would have the opportunity to run or overpower her and a pretty good chance of that happening as well.
> 
> She wouldn't have been a knife wielding ninja. I reckon she called an uber with the stolen weapons and planned to kill the driver to end up in jail where she'll be cared for 24/7 all year round for the rest of her life and she intends to stay put there. From whatever demons she maybe running away from in the real world. It a shame that a driver with a family that he was supporting had to pay the ultimate price.


I've wondered this, too. Did they ever establish a motive for why she did this?


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

[QUOTE="ariel5466, post: 6482202, member: 1767

I've wondered this, too. Did they ever establish a motive for why she did this?
[/QUOTE]

She is a crazy a$$ Psycho?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> She is a crazy a$$ Psycho?


If they could prove that wouldn't she have been not guilty by reason of insanity and been institutionalized?


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

okay wrong term. . . .. Sociopath?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> okay wrong term. . . .. Sociopath?


Good point. Like Bundy or Dahmer.

I was just wondering if anyone knew of a news article that addresses what her motive was. Everything I can find on it just recaps the details of the crime.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

She probably didn't testify or make any statements about it. If i was the detective i wouldn't bother pushing for a confession as i think there's enough physical evidence.

When you can't say anything to help your best bet is to not say anything at all.

As for insanity plea, here's what i found on a quick google search.

Depending on the jurisdiction, courts use one or a combination of the following tests for legal insanity:

The "M'Naghten Rule" - Defendant either did not understand what he or she did, or failed to distinguish right from wrong, because of a "disease of mind."
The "Irresistible Impulse" Test - As a result of a mental disease, defendant was unable to control his impulses, which led to a criminal act.
The "Durham Rule" - Regardless of clinical diagnosis, defendant's "mental defect" resulted in a criminal act.
The "Model Penal Code" Test for Legal Insanity - Because of a diagnosed mental defect, defendant either failed to understand the criminality of his acts, or was unable to act within the confines of the law.

But of the trial process i DO know that she had a hearing, or multiple hearings to establish if she was fit enough to stand trial and whether or not she would stand trial as a minor or an adult. She was found fit to stand trial as an adult.

As to why she didn't take the insanity defense?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insanity_defense
In the landmark case of _Frendak v. United States_ in 1979, the court ruled that the insanity defense cannot be imposed upon an unwilling defendant if an intelligent defendant voluntarily wishes to forgo the defense.[14]


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

So now I have to be careful when I pick up hot girls too.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> So now I have to be careful when I pick up hot girls too.


Check out the mug shot. She wasn't that hot.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MHR said:


> Not nearly long enough. :frown:


I disagree, it's 27 years too long. They should have brought old sparky out of retirement.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Check out the mug shot. She wasn't that hot.


These zoomers, their photo filters, and their wanton violence.


----------



## TBoned (Sep 25, 2019)

Media and Chicago machine- She was carrying a machete and stabbed a stranger for no reason. 

Reality- That was a gang initiation!!!!


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Check out the mug shot. She wasn't that hot.


Oh yeh, my bad.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

SleelWheels said:


> Oh yeh, my bad.


So no visits to her in jail?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I know I sort of made a joke about it, but this is a truly scary case. This is a case of someone determined to kill a random person, and there might have been very little that this guy could have done to predict it or respond to it. Even if he tried to fight back, he might have been fatally wounded at the first strike.

There is talk here about what could have been done, but let’s reflect for a moment what kind of damage an unexpected assailant can do to an innocent person.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I know I sort of made a joke about it, but this is a truly scary case. This is a case of someone determined to kill a random person, and there might have been very little that this guy could have done to predict it or respond to it. Even if he tried to fight back, he might have been fatally wounded at the first strike.
> 
> There is talk here about what could have been done, but let's reflect for a moment what kind of damage an unexpected assailant can do to an innocent person.


Yes, and for her to do that, there must have been a male adult figure in her life that abused her. She was probably hearing voices, needed counseling and meds, etc. No excuse for what she did though.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> She was tried as an adult.
> 
> We're not supposed to take underage riders at all without an adult with them.
> 
> I've wondered this, too. Did they ever establish a motive for why she did this?


She stole the Machettee
Because " She wanted to Kill someone"
Anyone.
Just to KILL !

PREMEDITATED MURDER !

SHE STOLE THE MACHETTEE WITH MURDER AS HER GOAL.



ariel5466 said:


> Good point. Like Bundy or Dahmer.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone knew of a news article that addresses what her motive was. Everything I can find on it just recaps the details of the crime.


EXACTLY.
HER MOTIVE WAS THE SAME AS A RANDOM SERIAL KILLER.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Anyone remember the little psycho @@@@@ who stole a knife and machete from Walmart and hacked a random Uber driver for no reason?
> 
> https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/w...0PADegQIBxAk&usg=AOvVaw2Dq-EwzBqgIUYa5XTOPn6P
> View attachment 502497


Lincolnwood is hood for the N side burbs of the Chi. What else is new here?

Rip to the lost one and family. Justice has been served. &#128076;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> She stole the Machettee
> Because " She wanted to Kill someone"
> Anyone.
> Just to KILL !
> ...


Exactly why she should have faced the death penalty. She took this man life in cold blood and has demonstrated she has nothing of positive note to bring society.

At her age and sentence she will be released in her middle ages. Thats after costing The People millions to take care of a waste of sperm for 27+ years.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I've wondered this, too. Did they ever establish a motive for why she did this?


From the article she was raised by the single mother, there's a lot of possibilities to have some mental problems after childhood like that, in reality there's not so many people are crazy by themselves, but most of them a product of the society/environment.


----------



## TheTruth...... (May 6, 2020)

Mista T said:


> Anyone remember the little psycho @@@@@ who stole a knife and machete from Walmart and hacked a random Uber driver for no reason?
> 
> https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/w...0PADegQIBxAk&usg=AOvVaw2Dq-EwzBqgIUYa5XTOPn6P
> View attachment 502497


That's it and she'll probably only do 1/3rd of that, the US justice system is a joke, no consistency people seem to get more time for drug offenses and other crimes, I honestly would give criminals 30 days to appeal and if still found guilty you got 30 days of life left, you should be put to death, watch how violent crime would slow down in US if this were the system.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Mista T said:


> Anyone remember the little psycho @@@@@ who stole a knife and machete from Walmart and hacked a random Uber driver for no reason?
> 
> https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/w...0PADegQIBxAk&usg=AOvVaw2Dq-EwzBqgIUYa5XTOPn6P
> View attachment 502497


Why not life for life .only 27 years for intentional murder .


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Justice has been served. &#128076;


Not really. Personally I think she should've gotten a life sentence.



MikhailCA said:


> From the article she was raised by the single mother, there's a lot of possibilities to have some mental problems after childhood like that, in reality there's not so many people are crazy by themselves, but most of them a product of the society/environment.


There may have been other traumatic events in her childhood that led to a deteriorating mental state, but I'm not buying that it was just because she was raised by a single mother. A ton of people are raised by single parents and don't turn into psycho killers.


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

mbd said:


> In other words she will be out in 2025?


How the **** did your calculation leads to 2025?
**** too many stupid Uber drivers can't even do second degrees math!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

hy1368 said:


> How the @@@@ did your calculation leads to 2025?
> @@@@ too many stupid Uber drivers can't even do second degrees math!


they are guessing she is only going to serve a small fraction of her sentence,

You have to behave yourself to get out early. She has a slew of broken rules (63 violations),

On top of that you actually need a recommendation by the staff to get parole.

She is so far from "good behavior" that not only do a doubt early release, I have my doubts about an on time release


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> they are guessing she is only going to serve a small fraction of her sentence,
> 
> You have to behave yourself to get out early. She has a slew of broken rules (63 violations),
> 
> ...


You have no idea what you're talking about. No matter how soon she'll be released it wouldn't be in 5 years in 2025.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

TBoned said:


> Media and Chicago machine- She was carrying a machete and stabbed a stranger for no reason.
> 
> Reality- That was a gang initiation!!!!


As screwed up as that comment is. . . It makes a little sense


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> There may have been other traumatic events in her childhood that led to a deteriorating mental state, but I'm not buying that it was just because she was raised by a single mother. A ton of people are raised by single parents and don't turn into psycho killers.


Yes for sure, something like that not gonna break somebody down by itself, but gonna increase the chances dramatically that the person gonna have some mental issues if something gonna happens in her/his life. And I didn't say what someone who raised by a single mother gonna be crazy psycho, just said they are more vulnerable compare to someone who was raised in the "normal" family.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

hy1368 said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about. No matter how soon she'll be released it wouldn't be in 5 years in 2025.


bro i was supporting you.

The people who said she would be out in 2025 are the ones guessing she would get an early release.

I was explaining why she wasn't going to get an early realease, or frankly an on time release.

This pyscho is probably going to end up in jail way past her release date for other crimes committed while in prison (something that happens when you stab a fellow inmate/guard.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> The more I think about her and to why. The opinion I begin to form is that she couldn't cut it in the real world might it be because she had some trauma in the past "Sexual Abuse" or something related.
> 
> Killing the driver however horrific that might be ensures the detectives had an open and shut case. Leaving the phone in the vehicle might have been intentional as well. Chopping the driver to pieces while he was driving and not paying attention presented little to no risk to her own well being because a full grown man on the street expecting to be chopped up would have the opportunity to run or overpower her and a pretty good chance of that happening as well.
> 
> She wouldn't have been a knife wielding ninja. I reckon she called an uber with the stolen weapons and planned to kill the driver to end up in jail where she'll be cared for 24/7 all year round for the rest of her life and she intends to stay put there. From whatever demons she maybe running away from in the real world. It a shame that a driver with a family that he was supporting had to pay the ultimate price.





tohunt4me said:


> This guy did nothing wrong.
> Think he wanted to be hacked up like a pork chop?
> 
> Let her Rot in Prison FOREVER !
> ...


Why he did nothing wrong? 
Did he have experience driving taxi before? 
Did he have any self defense training? 
Did he ever think how valuable his life is?
Did he check he is using a sound and safe app?
Did he ever prepare for the event likely to cause himself irreparable harm?
Had he been trained to screen out bad riders on his own?
Had he ever complained about the bad app or quality of his riders? 
There are a lot of why's to ask. What should you do in a pick up location in a dark spot? Turn the spot light on and verify your rider(s). Show the would be criminal(s) you're prepared.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

kbrown said:


> I remember. I wondered what happened to that psycho. It's not even close to being fair. I just feel for that family- he'd just ate Thanksgiving dinner with his family.... I mean... c'mon! Uber should be paying for damages. The family should sue. The app was one, and she was a customer. And- she was underage. How is it that Uber investigates everything about us, up to our colonoscopies, but they can't do a simple background check and make sure that people aren't crazy assed psycho killers getting in our cars? This is why I just can't drive for them anymore. I haven't driven since March.





34-Methoxyzacko said:


> Before dawn on May 30, 2017,


Thanksgiving? In May?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Why he did nothing wrong?
> Did he have experience driving taxi before?
> Did he have any self defense training?
> Did he ever think how valuable his life is?
> ...


being experienced as a cab driver does nothing for you.

one guy I know pretty well had his first ever violent passenger this week. He's been driving a cab since the 90s.

Every time I think I've seen everything I see something new insane.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

She looks crazy. I bet she's a wild one. Another Lorena Bobbitt. She should get the chair for sure.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Thanksgiving? In May?


Hmmmm.... I thought he was having thanksgiving dinner with family, then left out to do uber for the Thanksgiving post surge rush... coulda been wrong. I'm going by memory from several years ago!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

kbrown said:


> Hmmmm.... I thought he was having thanksgiving dinner with family, then left out to do uber for the Thanksgiving post surge rush... coulda been wrong. I'm going by memory from several years ago!


I took the date out of the news story; I don't remember hearing about this tragic incident before.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> being experienced as a cab driver does nothing for you.
> 
> one guy I know pretty well had his first ever violent passenger this week. He's been driving a cab since the 90s.
> 
> Every time I think I've seen everything I see something new insane.


Well, we've to agree some drivers never learn, regardless however long they have been driving. Did the driver you know get hurt? or he wasn't able to escape his fate? Does he drives a cab with partition or no partition? Does he know anything or law about self defense? Did he equip himself with weapon of self defense? We know it's not a war out there, but you have just got prepared for every ride, not just sanitizing the seats. Ha!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> Well, we've to agree some drivers never learn, regardless however long they have been driving. Did the driver you know get hurt? or he wasn't able to escape his fate? Does he drives a cab with partition or no partition? Does he know anything or law about self defense? Did he equip himself with weapon of self defense? We know it's not a war out there, but you have just got prepared for every ride, not just sanitizing the seats. Ha!


In the case of the driver in Chicago, there's no amount of preparation or experience that can save you from being stabbed in the back through the seat with a hidden machete on a teenage girl.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> In the case of the driver in Chicago, there's no amount of preparation or experience that can save you from being stabbed in the back through the seat with a hidden machete on a teenage girl.


"personal responsibility"


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Well, we've to agree some drivers never learn, regardless however long they have been driving. Did the driver you know get hurt? or he wasn't able to escape his fate? Does he drives a cab with partition or no partition? Does he know anything or law about self defense? Did he equip himself with weapon of self defense? We know it's not a war out there, but you have just got prepared for every ride, not just sanitizing the seats. Ha!


Thankfully just roughed up,

And no partition...

Prior to covid he mostly worked in the tourist district and never in the wild west i frequent many many nights.










Versus


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

kbrown said:


> Hmmmm.... I thought he was having thanksgiving dinner with family, then left out to do uber for the Thanksgiving post surge rush... coulda been wrong. I'm going by memory from several years ago!


He had dinner with family, but that day was not official thanksgiving day in religious history. https://patch.com/illinois/skokie/eliza-wasni-pleads-guilty-murder-uber-driver-grant-nelson



ariel5466 said:


> In the case of the driver in Chicago, there's no amount of preparation or experience that can save you from being stabbed in the back through the seat with a hidden machete on a teenage girl.


We've to agree with your conclusion. The family is not suing the driver or his family, but Uber , Walmart and security companies, according to the news.

Being a new Uber driver myself for lacking confidence and experience, I'd ask her age, ask to show her government id if necessary, and ask her to put on seat belt and ask if she brings along anything with her so that I can remind her not to forget them in the car. At the end, I'll recite community rules and ask her to repeat after me. One last question, Where she is going for what in this hour. She probably cancel the ride with me thinking I'm not reasonable. I don't care. 
https://patch.com/img/cdn20/users/2...sed_images/Wasni receipt nelson.png?width=720


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

MHR said:


> Not nearly long enough. :frown:


I agree.

This story makes me sad.

I wish she would of got life or death.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Anyone remember the little psycho @@@@@ who stole a knife and machete from Walmart and hacked a random Uber driver for no reason?
> 
> https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/w...0PADegQIBxAk&usg=AOvVaw2Dq-EwzBqgIUYa5XTOPn6P
> View attachment 502497


She has a Fat face and body when she was a teen, she must've gotten thinner.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

I wish he would of had a gun but not sure if it would of helped. I had one uber driver tell me they had one. I really didn't care. Thought good for him!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Look at her in this photo in article. It doesn't even look like her.

https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...-court-met-20170621-story.html?outputType=amp


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

I bet it was a stupid YouTube challenge or something. So sad.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Look at her in this photo in article. It doesn't even look like her.
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...-court-met-20170621-story.html?outputType=amp


hormones, don't forget she was 17 and in stressful situation.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> She probably cancel the ride with me thinking I'm not reasonable.


Or stab you.



ng4ever said:


> I wish he would of had a gun but not sure if it would of helped. I had one uber driver tell me they had one. I really didn't care. Thought good for him!


He was stabbed in the back while she was sitting behind him. He didn't die right away and he might've been able to get a shot off and make her stop, but it sounds like he was already severely injured from the first blow.

This story is the stuff that nightmares are made of.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Illini said:


> She'll be out in 13.5 years. She'll still have plenty of time to enjoy life when she gets out, unlike the man she killed.
> This shows how little Uber drivers are valued.


 I agree Uber could care less about their drivers, a dime a dozen!! But the stupid b-i-t-c-h should get life without parole.
My 11-year-old son was killed on 03/20/05 by a drunk driver. The ass hole got life without parole, he was 27 years old. He took everything I had left away from me!! My Husband passed away on 08/11/04, my son was all I had!! On 09/01/2020 my son would be 27 y/o.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I took the date out of the news story; I don't remember hearing about this tragic incident before.


I just saw the uberpeople headine and responded. I didn't read the article. I remembered hearing about it. Of course, I didn't remember the dates. But I remember everything else about it. Horrifying.



IRME4EVER said:


> I agree Uber could care less about their drivers, a dime a dozen!! But the stupid b-i-t-c-h should get life without parole.
> My 11-year-old son was killed on 03/20/05 by a drunk driver. The ass hole got life without parole, he was 27 years old. He took everything I had left away from me!! My Husband passed away on 08/11/04, my son was all I had!! On 09/01/2020 my son would be 27 y/o.


I'm so sorry for your losses. &#128546;


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Or stab you.
> 
> He was stabbed in the back while she was sitting behind him. He didn't die right away and he might've been able to get a shot off and make her stop, but it sounds like he was already severely injured from the first blow.
> 
> This story is the stuff that nightmares are made of.


No chance. I'd ask her '6 ft.' "6 Ft. plz, Ma'm." 
Remind me to design, market and/or distribute a cost effective RS fleet before Tesla's Robo-Taxi is readily available.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> No chance. I'd ask her '6 ft.' "6 Ft. plz, Ma'm."
> Remind me to design, market and/or distribute a cost effective RS fleet before Tesla's Robo-Taxi is readily available.


How can you ask her to sit 6ft away from you in your car? Unless you have an XL vehicle. And what would stop her from stabbing you as soon as you said anything?


----------



## Trapper9 (May 31, 2015)

*Girl who killed Uber driver in Chicago gets 27 yrs*

and ZERO stars. Probably not banned from the platform though.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Machete are very effective weapons for killing with.

They are basically swords.

During the Tutsi massacre/rawandan Civil war in the 90s Machetes were used to cause an unbelievable amount of carnage. They have been used for 100s of years in Africa and south America.

Machetes are cheap and a very effective and easy to use weapon.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Machete are very effective weapons for killing with.
> 
> They are basically swords.
> 
> ...


How is it that Walmart is selling machetes? I mean.... do they think people are using them to cut their vegetables for saute? The eff....????


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

kbrown said:


> How is it that Walmart is selling machetes? I mean.... do they think people are using them to cut their vegetables for saute? The eff....????


They're good for yard work if you have a lot of brush to cut through.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

kbrown said:


> How is it that Walmart is selling machetes? I mean.... do they think people are using them to cut their vegetables for saute? The eff....????


They sell guns too. &#128517;

Walmart doesn't really care what anyone uses their products for. And some people need weapons or tools.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

kbrown said:


> How is it that Walmart is selling machetes? I mean.... do they think people are using them to cut their vegetables for saute? The eff....????


Well, you can buy a sword. If you will shop for a long enough you can get prepared for a new crusade. Hail the king.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

MikhailCA said:


> Well, you can buy a sword. If you will shop for a long enough you can get prepared for a new crusade. Hail the king.
> View attachment 503873


Jesus. I can even buy multiples and do a finance agreement. Lord, help us.



waldowainthrop said:


> They sell guns too. &#128517;
> 
> Walmart doesn't really care what anyone uses their products for. And some people need weapons or tools.


Yes. I can see how I would need that machete for a weapon. I would need to pack it in my checked bag for my next trip to the Congo. Or- it would make a delightful tool addition to my tool box when I'm hanging my curtains! :laugh::laugh:

I get guns. You gotta get them from somewhere. Just not at the local Jewel-Osco. 



ariel5466 said:


> They're good for yard work if you have a lot of brush to cut through.


Hehehehehe.... you've seen my yard. That whole 12 by 12 patio would be fun to explain to the cops if I ever got stopped with my machete and they asked to see my "crops" for which I so desperately needed that machete. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:



ariel5466 said:


> Or stab you.
> 
> He was stabbed in the back while she was sitting behind him. He didn't die right away and he might've been able to get a shot off and make her stop, but it sounds like he was already severely injured from the first blow.
> 
> This story is the stuff that nightmares are made of.


The real nightmare is laying there, bleeding to death, and your last breaths are thinking about how much it sucks to be driving for Uber. I so do feel for that man. God rest his soul.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

kbrown said:


> Yes. I can see how I would need that machete for a weapon. I would need to pack it in my checked bag for my next trip to the Congo. Or- it would make a delightful tool addition to my tool box when I'm hanging my curtains! :laugh::laugh:


The only reason we don't commonly use machetes in the US is because we don't have a culture of it.

I bought a pretty big utility knife from an outdoors store. I could kill the next person I run into with it, but I won't. I'll probably just use it to open a bag of granola or something.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

kbrown said:


> Hehehehehe.... you've seen my yard. That whole 12 by 12 patio would be fun to explain to the cops if I ever got stopped with my machete and they asked to see my "crops" for which I so desperately needed that machete. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


I meant a general "you," not you, specifically. We're city folk, no machetes necessary. &#128513;


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> They're good for yard work if you have a lot of brush to cut through.


Yes,

The last time i used a Machete was when i was doing *classified* in in *redacted*, oversees while my unit was loaned out to _they who shall not be named_ (but definitely not the Men in Black)


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I meant a general "you," not you, specifically. We're city folk, no machetes necessary. &#128513;


Girl, you know I could make a case for it. "Oh officer, my weedwacker went down, so I went to Walmart, and all they had were these pesky machetes." Cue to the eyes widening, misting over with tears, ever so slightly....

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: I ain't that pretty, but there's a reason why I still have a +5 on my driving record. Hehehehehehehe....


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

The interesting part of the news is she had to be tasered to drop the weapons. Wondering if drivers can equip themselves with a taser?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> Wondering if drivers can equip themselves with a taser?


AFAIK, we're allowed to have anything for self-defense that is legal to carry in our state, besides firearms. But in a potentially life-or-death situation, who GAF about deactivation?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> AFAIK, we're allowed to have anything for self-defense that is legal to carry in our state, besides firearms. But in a potentially life-or-death situation, who GAF about deactivation?


Then it's a shame not to have a taser and/or *Stun Gun *while doing Rideshare. Just go to any hobby stores to get a couple of these toys for under $20/ea. I feel so relived to know it's so affordable and readily available.



ariel5466 said:


> How can you ask her to sit 6ft away from you in your car? Unless you have an XL vehicle. And what would stop her from stabbing you as soon as you said anything?


My SOP is to tacitly force the rider to sit in the far right corner in rear seat and make sure he/she/they put(s) the seat belt(s) on. The seat belts on my rideshare car will fasten and hold down the pax if I accelerate or brake fast. It's a safety maneuver, paxholes may complain uncomfortable ride, if not unsafe. I just smile back and say nothing.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> She was tried as an adult.
> 
> We're not supposed to take underage riders at all without an adult with them.
> 
> I've wondered this, too. Did they ever establish a motive for why she did this?


@Ariel, i really wish they disclosed why she did this? And did ANYTHING set her off? I read that she had taken 3 ubers the same night. I live in Niles, IL, right next to Lincolnwood, IL (connected by Skokie), and it hits me so close to home... No doubt she planned this, because she stole the knieves right before she killed!

I try to love all my fellow citizens, and try to embrace peace in all situations, but this case would really be the ultimate test for me. That girl/woman seems to embody evil.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

kbrown said:


> How is it that Walmart is selling machetes? I mean.... do they think people are using them to cut their vegetables for saute? The eff....????


Seriously? Haven't you people ever seen walking dead?

Machetes are in preparation for the apocalypse. Hoarding toilet paper is for amateurs; machetes are where it's at!!!


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> Wondering if drivers can equip themselves with a taser?


Taser? What you gonna do with it? All these fancy stuffs do not work.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

ntcindetroit said:


> The interesting part of the news is she had to be tasered to drop the weapons. Wondering if drivers can equip themselves with a taser?


Uber not allow anything to defend your self they want you to be ready to be sloughter ...in the end Uber create this culture by giving drivers to much autority over drivers


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

MikhailCA said:


> Taser? What you gonna do with it? All these fancy stuffs do not work.


Taser didn't make skin contact and got stuck in the clothes. Their are barbs in those tasers which sticks into the skin and have to make contact on 2 points but when they do make contact it about 2 million volts which is enough to bring down or slow down 99% of people. What I saw there is a taser not making contact and missing it target or failing to connect his skin.

For people wanting to see what a taser with 2 million volt does in less then a second contact probably half a second contact. A video below.
In the video above he was bracing for the shock but the shock never came and he removed the barb. In the video below the two points are closely linked together to complete a circuit even through clothes and a jacket. Took him down in half a second.

Problem with the stun gun is that it has to make skin to skin contact on both barb point and the body is used to complete the circuit and if that doesn't happen it like shooting a gun with blanks in it instead of bullets.






Police that improperly used tasers of those calibers have killed people cycling repeatedly for 20 seconds as it stops the heart.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Taser didn't make skin contact and got stuck in the clothes. Their are barbs in those tasers which sticks into the skin and have to make contact on 2 points but when they do make contact it about 2 million volts which is enough to bring down or slow down 99% of people. What I saw there is a taser not making contact and missing it target or failing to connect his skin.
> 
> For people wanting to see what a taser with 2 million volt does in less then a second contact probably half a second contact. A video below.
> In the video above he was bracing for the shock but the shock never came and he removed the barb. In the video below the two points are closely linked together to complete a circuit even through clothes and a jacket. Took him down in half a second.
> ...


Not sure why you decided what the skinny guy with 4 eyes is relevant example. Don't forget the person who gonna attack you gonna be on adrenaline or under influence and this toy not gonna work like on the video. And definitely no one gonna turn around And let you use it on the *spinal nerve.*


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

MikhailCA said:


> Not sure why you decided what the skinny guy with 4 eyes is relevant example. Don't forget the person who gonna attack you gonna be on adrenaline or under influence and this toy not gonna work like on the video. And definitely no one gonna turn around And let you use it on the *spinal nerve.*


Really? Ok.
Here a guy with no clothes and a "big guy" as you wanted that out of control where the two barbs connected.






Police issued tasers are not "toys". They are highly effective when the barbs connect.






Realworld not all perpetrators going to be topless as seen above and they might be wearing clothes which is going to greatly diminish the taser effectiveness or make it not work at all. However that the ideal target is someone without clothes on for those stun guns that fires.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

MikhailCA said:


> Taser? What you gonna do with it? All these fancy stuffs do not work.


Then, if Uber drivers lives matter? If I was a young driver not ready to die in the hands of Uber matched killer(s), I'd ask rider(s) to agree to be tasered if they don't behave. Hand them a piece of paper when you know you have to do your due diligence.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

ntcindetroit said:


> Then, if Uber drivers lives matter? If I was a young driver not ready to die in the hands of Uber matched killer(s), I'd ask rider(s) to agree to be tasered if they don't behave. Hand them a piece of paper when you know you have to do your due diligence.


Uber should put in rider agreement if are not behave to accept the consequences by being tasered &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Seriously? Haven't you people ever seen walking dead?
> 
> Machetes are in preparation for the apocalypse. Hoarding toilet paper is for amateurs; machetes are where it's at!!!


But I've never seen walking dead...... I have seen Shawn of the Dead, though. Hilarious! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:



ntcindetroit said:


> The interesting part of the news is she had to be tasered to drop the weapons. Wondering if drivers can equip themselves with a taser?


I have a taser. Eff the rules. I'm getting a gun as well (not because of Uber) and will keep that around as well. I'll have a license to carry, and it's my personal vehicle, as Uber keeps telling us, so I'll challenge my second amendment rights if Uber tries to deactivate me for being a legal, responsible gun owner.


----------



## JanGoGO (Sep 8, 2020)

Horrible


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

When she gets out her new name will be Harley Quinn so don't pick her up when you see that name.


----------

